# Biscottian200



## Biscottian (May 21, 2013)

Hello,  New here as of yesterday and need Tech Assistance.  My password, which the email messages tell me is the same for the Member Log In and for the BBS does not work when I try to log in to list an ad.  EXCEPT that it worked once yesterday when I created a now pending ad.  Can't log in since.  The techies last directed me to a long page of computer gobbledegook.  I'm not tech savvy, just have TS weeks I need to rent/sell. Anyone else have this trouble.  One of the sites I've been referred to tells me to enter the "My TUG Box"  Can't find anything like that.   Can't get help on the phone.  Thanks.[/SIZE]


----------



## TUGBrian (May 21, 2013)

The issue you have, is that you chose a completely different login and password for the forums as you did for the member only section....and you keep trying to log into the member only section with your bbs login info =)

I have reset them so they now match....and sent your new (much simpler) password in an email.

sorry for your inconvenience!


----------

